# Mk4 gti abs light and traction control light staying on??



## Dubber_stephen (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello,
I recently bought a 01 aww gti and about a month ago I changed my brake pads and rotors. Everything was fine no problems and then when the first snow came my abs and traction control light came on. It went off and a week later came back on for good. I was wondering if it is just the abs sensor? 
Any help would be sincerely appreciated
Thank you


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

A system scan will tell you what it going on. Post in the regional forums closest for your area for someone with VCDS (Vag-Com) and get a scan.


----------



## Dubber_stephen (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks, I'll wait and see if anyone can help, if you have any other idea I would love to know what you might think it is


----------

